# Windows Media Player - Hide Files?



## lschul (Oct 29, 2001)

How do you remove or hide files in WMP that are like XP sounds, etc. Basically non music items?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

I'm not sure I know what you're talking about, but Windows sound files _are_ music files. Windows can't tell the difference between a sound effect and a song.


----------



## lschul (Oct 29, 2001)

Right, that I understand. I would just like to hide them so I don't have them mixed in with songs...


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

If you're referring to included Windows sounds, they're located in system folders. How did they get added to your Windows Media Player library? I don't use the app to manage my music, but I would think you could just remove them or the directory they're in.


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

There is an option Add to Library > By Searching Computer and if you let it search your whole drive, it will add all the windows sounds, which is why this not a good way to add music.

A better way to do it is to have all your music in one folder, then just drag-and-drop the folder into the WMP library. This way you can do a file count of that folder and make sure it matches the number of tracks in the library.


----------



## blaqDeaph (Nov 22, 2005)

stantley said:


> A better way to do it is to have all your music in one folder, then just drag-and-drop the folder into the WMP library. This way you can do a file count of that folder and make sure it matches the number of tracks in the library.


Yea, but that could be a hassle if s/he has the music in many folders already in the harddisk.

Although you cannot explicitly ask WMP to skip over certain files, you can do a little filtering, for an example, you can tell WMP in the Options->Library Tab to skip over files that are less than 100kb (thats the default) that should cause it to exclude most of the system files, you can increase the size if you want.


----------



## lschul (Oct 29, 2001)

I just want to hide them from being displayed wiht music, just to clean it up/


----------

